# Idiot's Guide to posting photos please!



## Sanibel Spirit

Hi

Can someone please tell me how to add a photo to a post? There are so many wonderful threads I would love to join in with. I have a Photobucket account if that is any help?

Please help!!


----------



## Coach81

Here, here!  I also would like to know!  Someone please educate us.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Easiest is to set up an online hosting account, like www.photobucket.com.  It's free, works very well here with the boards, many use it.

Once set up, just follow the steps on that site to upload a picture, or pictures.  Once uploaded, just go back to where you can see your pictures in your photobucket album and do a single left mouse click on the line of code that has IMG Code words before it (just click on the code itself, once). **  That will copy all that is needed to make the picture show up here, including any necessary code tags (do not add anything).  Come back here, go to a post, single right mouse click and select paste.  That's it!!    Do a preview, see how it looks.  If good, then post.

If you are using a picture in a signature, make sure you read their current rules in the 'sticky' that Bill has at the top of this board.  If you do not have any photo edit software to resize a photo before uploading, for a signature, I would  suggest maybe selecting the 'thumbnail size (160 X 120) in the 'Uploading Options' link that is right below the Upload Images & Videos box there in Photobucket, that should keep a picture within their current signature rules here.  For placing in a post itself, not a signature, 640 X 480 seems to work best. 

Any problems or questions, just ask.

** *The Photobucket one-click copy functionality is not currently available from computers and browsers that are using Adobe Flash Version 10. When you click on a code, the code will be selected and high-lighted. You must use your computer's copy functionality to place the code into your clipboard.*


Updating 2/1/2009......the above one-click function seems to be working again. 

Updating 3/4/2009....the one-click seems to be not working again.  


ETA....Welcome to both of you to the DIS.


----------



## Sanibel Spirit

Dan Murphy said:


> Easiest is to set up an online hosting account, like www.photobucket.com.  It's free, works very well here with the boards, many use it.
> 
> Once set up, just follow the steps on that site to upload a picture, or pictures.  Once uploaded, just go back to where you can see your pictures in your photobucket album and do a single left mouse click on the line of code that has IMG Code words before it (just click on the code itself, once).  That will copy all that is needed to make the picture show up here, including any necessary code tags (do not add anything).  Come back here, go to a post, single right mouse click and select paste.  That's it!!    Do a preview, see how it looks.  If good, then post.
> 
> If you are using a picture in a signature, make sure you read their current rules in the 'sticky' that Bill has at the top of this board.  If you do not have any photo edit software to resize a photo before uploading, for a signature, I would  suggest maybe selecting the 'thumbnail size (160 X 120) in the 'Uploading Options' link that is right below the Upload Images & Videos box there in Photobucket, that should keep a picture within their current signature rules here.
> 
> Any problems or questions, just ask.
> 
> 
> ETA....Welcome to both of you to the DIS.




Thanks for that!! With a bit of luck you might see a pic soon if I'm brave enough to post one !


----------



## jeankeri

Does this count with Jpegs?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Yes.  Really, as far as I know, only jpg's and gif's (not sure, maybe png's too) work here on the board.


----------



## Pooh93

testing to see how this works and if I'm in the right size range.  I've never done this before.


----------



## Pooh93

oops I think it's way to big to post for a picture.  Don't want it in the signature, just to share on the boards.  Let me try it again.


----------



## tulsanurse1

I copied my avatar from photobucket but not sure where to paste it?  Its 145x171.  Is that too big?  I pulled up the edit avatar but when i try to paste a custom and then click on "save changes", nothing happens.


----------



## Dan Murphy

tulsanurse1 said:


> I copied my avatar from photobucket but not sure where to paste it?  Its 145x171.  Is that too big?  I pulled up the edit avatar but when i try to paste a custom and then click on "save changes", nothing happens.


Are you trying to put picture in your avatar area (under your name on left) or in signature area, (where countdown is)?

And welcome to the DIS.


----------



## Kimi313

This is still tooo big for posting!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Do a browser refresh, Kim, you will see the smaller size; it looks fine to me.


----------



## Scraper

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u306/fallingforny/D1026.jpg


----------



## Scraper




----------



## Giaco




----------



## Dan Murphy

Giaco, you are not copying the code correctly.  Simply do a single left mouse click on the IMG line in photobucket.  Nothing more.  Then come here and paste.


----------



## Giaco

Dan Murphy said:


> Giaco, you are not copying the code correctly.  Simply do a single left mouse click on the IMG line in photobucket.  Nothing more.  Then come here and paste.



Not sure why you are saying I'm copying the code incorrectly.  I see the photo fine in the thread.  I copied the "IMG" text and pasted it.  It looks ok to me???  Are you sure you are referring to my post?


----------



## jendon1997




----------



## Dan Murphy

What a neat picture, jendon.   Everybody looks great.

Just an FYI though, they might whack you as the picture size is a bit over their current rules ion size.  Are you able to resize yourself??


----------



## SydSim

Dag NAbit! I just can't seem to get it right. I'm trying to load a custom avatar. I have in my picture album on photobuckets. I went to user CP, edit avatar, and copied the URL from photobucket into the space, but it keeps saying Upload file failed


----------



## sugarpie




----------



## udsweetpea

testing


----------



## udsweetpea

why does it come up as a link and not a picture?  I'm copying the code on Photobucket like instructed.


----------



## udsweetpea

I'm doing the same thing for the first photo as I did for this photo, and the first one still doesn't work.

ETA- and now this one isn't showing up


----------



## udsweetpea

Trying again.


----------



## Dan Murphy

I have not been able to figure that out.  I see you are using the IMG code line.  This periodic link rather than image seemed to start after one of the recent shutdowns for upgrade work here on the DIS.  It is very random and I hae seen many (myself included) affected by it.  No ideas to correct.


----------



## udsweetpea

trying again...


----------



## udsweetpea




----------



## Sue (mom of 3 boys!)

My problem is this...I have the photos set at thumbnail on photobucket, and this is what I get:




Help me please!!!


----------



## mommic32

picture to big, need to resize


----------



## Dan Murphy

Sue (mom of 3 boys!) said:


> My problem is this...I have the photos set at thumbnail on photobucket, and this is what I get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help me please!!!


That size is okay for your signature.  Do you want it larger?  If you have photo edit software, make it the size you want before you upload to Photobucket.  Also, take a look at this program, it is pretty simple and good.

http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm


----------



## IluvXU

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t56/lauraruschman/100_0976.jpg

How can I get the pic not the link...


----------



## udsweetpea

IluvXU said:


> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t56/lauraruschman/100_0976.jpg
> 
> How can I get the pic not the link...



Before you submit your post, preview it first and then click submit.  It should work.  And make sure you're using an IMG code, not a URL code when posting your picture.


----------



## pinkerbell

thanls for the help...


----------



## LittleMissStitch

Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'.

All I get is this when I try and post pictures.  I have photobucket and I use IMG and not URL.    What am I doing wrong.  I'm very bad at technical things like this.  Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Dan Murphy

You need at least 10 posts to do the pictures.  A  few more and you have it.

And welcome to the DIS.


----------



## LittleMissStitch

Ooh big thanks Dan Murphy.  Much hugs!   
Thank you off to post!


----------



## JeanfromBNA

Testing Jedi Academy:


----------



## DisneyNDecember

I keep getting the same error msg, new Diser--"Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'.". This is about my 6th test post, do you have to have exactly ten before it will allow uploading of photos from photobucket?


----------



## rlcook

At the bottom o fmy screen on the left, it says:You may post new threads, You may post replies, you may edit your posts, BUT you MAY NOT add attachments.  WHY???  I have been asked a couple o ftimes to do so, but don't know how or why.  Still kinda new to Disboards.

TIA 
Lora


----------



## Disneyfanfour

Testing


----------



## Disneyfanfour

Okay, that didn't work.  How do I get the picture up instead of the link?  I have the img tags at both ends and have it sized for email.  Should I size it for thumbnail?  help!


----------



## Dan Murphy

DisneyNDecember said:


> I keep getting the same error msg, new Diser--"Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'.". This is about my 6th test post, do you have to have exactly ten before it will allow uploading of photos from photobucket?


Yes, ten seems to be their magic number



rlcook said:


> At the bottom o fmy screen on the left, it says:You may post new threads, You may post replies, you may edit your posts, BUT you MAY NOT add attachments.  WHY???  I have been asked a couple o ftimes to do so, but don't know how or why.  Still kinda new to Disboards.
> 
> TIA
> Lora


Attachments, like in email, are not allowed on the boards.  You have to upload a picture to a hosting site, like www.photobucket.com and then link it.  Recently, I have seen some folks posting attachments, but they have always been the moderator type people, they probably have special posting permissions regular people do not. 



Disneyfanfour said:


> Okay, that didn't work.  How do I get the picture up instead of the link?  I have the img tags at both ends and have it sized for email.  Should I size it for thumbnail?  help!


Where is the link to your picture?


----------



## GeminiAngel

I need to suscribe to this.


----------



## Kteacher

I just moved all my photos from Imagestation to Shutterfly, so I'm assuming the posting process is the same? I found a photo from my Oct. trip that always makes me smile- 2 silly people!







is this pic too big though???


----------



## GeminiAngel

Testing


----------



## dvcbnd




----------



## judie

testing


----------



## judie

test


----------



## dicar123

Help! My pics are posted on Shutterfly and I don't see any code at all!  Where is it?


----------



## dicar123

pic removed


----------



## Dan Murphy

dicar123 said:


> Help! My pics are posted on Shutterfly and I don't see any code at all!  Where is it?


You have to right mouse click on the picture and copy the properties code line.  

If you use photobucket, it is MUCH easier to work with for posting on a forum like here.


----------



## dicar123




----------



## dicar123

Yay!!  If you are using shutterfly, you must type  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  at the end.

  Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Juanaiguana

http://www.shutterfly.com/share/pictures.jsp


----------



## Juanaiguana




----------



## fishteam

testing


----------



## logansmummy

http://img107.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2008/01/21/cfe168b5fce7b07413eb1c372126c469.gif


----------



## becca011906

testing... i have to figure this out before starting a pre trip report! LOL


----------



## becca011906

now lets try photobucket...


----------



## auntie




----------



## SamSam

testing this out


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

I'm trying to post a new avatar. Resized it on photobucket, but when I try to insert it in the place for URL on the user cp page, it tries to load, then says "invalid file".

What am I doing wrong?

Here is the link:






okay, so it is showing up here, but won't in my user cp??? What's the deal? I resized it to "avatar" size on photobucket...


----------



## Dan Murphy

It also needs to be under 4k, currently it is over 7k.  Can you resize that?  Also, to upload to an avatar here, file needs to be on your PC, not linked from another site, just the opposite of an image in your signature.


----------



## julie 'o'




----------



## DizOz

http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn7/makirby1966/?action=view&current=IMG_1898.jpg


----------



## ArmyWife3-4




----------



## ArmyWife3-4

WAHOO!!! I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## JnX1

What am  i doing wrong? It tells me error, postcount too low


----------



## Dan Murphy

Try now, JnX1, you need ten posts to post a picture.  And welcome to the DIS.


----------



## JnX1

Thanks for the info Dan, testing...


----------



## JnX1

i resized the image using photobucket but it still keeps coming up too big


----------



## Dan Murphy

Do a browser refresh, you are looking at the cached, larger image on your PC.  I see a smaller one.


----------



## EverythingDisney

i am trying to post my 1st photo in a post :


----------



## tinkntraining

test size


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyDad

bad test...


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyDad




----------



## Dan Murphy

Great picture!!


----------



## Cinderella21




----------



## VACAMPER




----------



## 11290

Can't get the pic to post but got this error msg:

Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'.

I use pbase and never could find the "line of code that has IMG Code words", as listed on the instructions of how to post pics on the first page of this thread.  Used the URL but I could not even get that to post.

*Just went back and saw an explanation of the error message.  Will try again sometime in the future *

Tried again as I am now over 10 posts but can't even get the URL to insert.  Here is the URL, is there anything wrong with this as an "insert image"??

http://www.pbase.com/11290/image/95753190


----------



## Dan Murphy

11290 said:


> Can't get the pic to post but got this error msg:
> 
> Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'.
> 
> I use pbase and never could find the "line of code that has IMG Code words", as listed on the instructions of how to post pics on the first page of this thread.  Used the URL but I could not even get that to post.
> 
> *Just went back and saw an explanation of the error message.  Will try again sometime in the future *
> 
> Tried again as I am now over 10 posts but can't even get the URL to insert.  Here is the URL, is there anything wrong with this as an "insert image"??
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/11290/image/95753190


I do not think that site allows linking.  Maybe give www.photobucket.com a try.


----------



## muppetkaties

i am trying to post some photos as well and I am also getting this message

Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'


I am using photobucket and the IMG code.  Not sure what I am doing wrong, please help!


----------



## muppetkaties

i just read that I need ten posts to post a picture!!!  Now it's all coming together!


----------



## 11290

> I do not think that site allows linking. Maybe give www.photobucket.com a try.



The site in question from a previous post is pbase.com.  Finally found out how to do it.  The site does allow linking to pics but you have to add a ".jpg" (or the appropriate extension that you uploaded to the site)  to the end of the URL for the pic.  After I did that, it went right through with no issues.

Hope this is a help to others that may use pbase.


----------



## Dreaming of Disney

testing


----------



## Dreaming of Disney

testing again


----------



## Dreaming of Disney

Is that too big for post pictures?

Thank you Dan!


----------



## Disneychix

How do I get it to pick up the "edited" version where I rotated the pic?


----------



## AdamFranc

OMG! this is exactly what i have been looking for!!!


----------



## DVC Eric

this is what i was looking for


----------



## DVC Eric

sorry it is to big how do you make it smaller from photobucket


----------



## RazorFace83

Testing..cool it wurked!


----------



## Turtle31

it worked Horray !!!


----------



## Poohbeck

.


----------



## Poohbeck

.


----------



## mordux




----------



## monty




----------



## monty




----------



## LvTinkerbell

Woohoo it finally worked.  I tried numerous times to post a GIF format photo and it finally worked.  I am so happy.


----------



## twistedmickey

pic was tooooo big. ahhh!


----------



## Brirvhd

I appreciate the the help from the responces.


----------



## DeAnna4140

testing


----------



## DeAnna4140

OK - HELP!!!

I set up a photobucket acount and downloaded a pic.  I left clicked once but then can't get the paste to work.  Do I actually post in this REPLY TO THREAD spot or do I reply and then post pic back on the board?  Does that make sense?

I see the pic in my photobucket account but can't get it to paste.

Any help is appreciated!!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Louisianafive

smom/disneyworld130.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Louisianafive

AAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!   That is WAY too big!!!!! SORRY!


----------



## Dan Murphy

DeAnna4140 said:


> OK - HELP!!!
> 
> I set up a photobucket acount and downloaded a pic.  I left clicked once but then can't get the paste to work.  Do I actually post in this REPLY TO THREAD spot or do I reply and then post pic back on the board?  Does that make sense?
> 
> I see the pic in my photobucket account but can't get it to paste.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks so much!


You do the paste in the Reply box.  When you left click in photobucket, you should see a small, (quite small) popup by the link that says 'copied' (pretty sure that is what it says).  Then come here, to the reply box, right mouse click.  A popup menu should come up and then select past.  Alternately, you can use the key combination, Ctrl/V to paste also.



Louisianafive said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!   That is WAY too big!!!!! SORRY!


You can edit smaller right in photobucket.  A 640 x 480 works well.  Make sure you do a browser refresh after you do that so as to let you see the smaller size (the larger would still be in your cache until a refresh).

Cute picture.


----------



## DoOverDreams

Thanks for the tips!  I finally figured out how to post a photo!  Woohoo!


----------



## PrincessOliviasMom

This was us with our matchy matchy tie die hidden Mickey shirts in front of the castle






By George, I think I've gots it!  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## pirate

Oh my gosh that winnie dog is adorable. I have one also. She is a dapple. Just had to comment.


----------



## arielchica

hey


----------



## arielchica

i need more posts to have pics


----------



## arielchica




----------



## arielchica

one more


----------



## scrdofbugs

couldn't figure it out.......

can I use snapfish???

I just created a photobucket acct....


----------



## Minnie's Mate

How do you post photos on this site in the DISer Photos board?  If you do, can you link to a thread and have the photo show up there, too?


BTW, when I post a message, the "Rules" say I cannot post an attachment.  I have over 1,400 posts so does this mean I can't post photos with my messages?


----------



## nocruisecontrol

Dan Murphy said:


> I have not been able to figure that out.  I see you are using the IMG code line.  This periodic link rather than image seemed to start after one of the recent shutdowns for upgrade work here on the DIS.  It is very random and I hae seen many (myself included) affected by it.  No ideas to correct.



Well at least maybe I'm NOT losing my mind (although generally I can never make that statement!) - after trying to post a pic for two days.  I'm fairly html literate and I thought I was doing it correctly but it just comes up as a link and not a pic.  There's another pour soul on the door magnet thread struggling with the same issue.  







Barbara


----------



## nocruisecontrol

I had the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 code in there but it vanishes after I post and just the link appears.


----------



## Dan Murphy

nocruisecontrol said:


> Well at least maybe I'm NOT losing my mind (although generally I can never make that statement!) - after trying to post a pic for two days.  I'm fairly html literate and I thought I was doing it correctly but it just comes up as a link and not a pic.  There's another pour soul on the door magnet thread struggling with the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara


That site apparently does not permit linking.  If I were you, and you want to keep it simple, (and have it work), try www.photobucket.com.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Minnie's Mate said:


> How do you post photos on this site in the DISer Photos board?  If you do, can you link to a thread and have the photo show up there, too?
> 
> 
> BTW, when I post a message, the "Rules" say I cannot post an attachment.  I have over 1,400 posts so does this mean I can't post photos with my messages?


See my previous post for a site that will make picture posting very easy.


----------



## nocruisecontrol

Dan Murphy said:


> That site apparently does not permit linking.  If I were you, and you want to keep it simple, (and have it work), try www.photobucket.com.



Thanks, Dan.  I'll open an account with photobucket but I've posted many pictures from picasa on other non-disney related forums without any issues.  I also tried copying one that another DIS user was able to post and it wouldn't let me post that one either (from photobucket) - came out as a link..... 

Barbara


----------



## Dan Murphy

I think picasa will work.

When you tried to post the one that came out as a link that was on PB, did you have more than 10 posts?


Also, welcome to the DIS.


----------



## DebD4T

HELP!!!  How do I make my picture bigger?  I am using shutterfly.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

Dan Murphy said:


> See my previous post for a site that will make picture posting very easy.



OK, I got the photobucket part, but what about adding photos to the DISer Photos?  Is that closed or something because I don't see a way to add photos to any of the threads on that board.


----------



## Dan Murphy

DebD4T said:


> HELP!!!  How do I make my picture bigger?  I am using shutterfly.


Are you using the thumbnail version the picture, or the larger one from when you click on the smaller picture?  And trust me, using Photobucket for linking to a website like the DIS is a lot easier, JMO.



Minnie's Mate said:


> OK, I got the photobucket part, but what about adding photos to the DISer Photos?  Is that closed or something because I don't see a way to add photos to any of the threads on that board.


I really have no idea how that DIS photo thing works, I do not use it.  I have looked at it a few times, too complicated and too much work for me.  I do know at times it has changed from one format to another and has caused headaches for some.  As for where it is now and the work arounds, one of the tech type people here would probably best be able to answer that.  I am just like you though, a regular poster.


----------



## awatt

DebD4T said:


> HELP!!!  How do I make my picture bigger?  I am using shutterfly.



How did you get it to work with Shuttefly? I can't find the "img" code thing.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

Dan Murphy said:


> As for where it is now and the work arounds, one of the tech type people here would probably best be able to answer that.  I am just like you though, a regular poster.


Thanks Dan, I was hoping one of the Techies would chime in at some point...after all, this is the Technical Support Board!


----------



## DebD4T

Dan Murphy said:


> Are you using the thumbnail version the picture, or the larger one from when you click on the smaller picture?  And trust me, using Photobucket for linking to a website like the DIS is a lot easier, JMO.



I tried to use photobucket, but when I tried to load my pictures the site kept telling me "server error".  I guess I will reboot my computer and try again.



awatt said:


> How did you get it to work with Shuttefly? I can't find the "img" code thing.



You have to add the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  yourself.  Doubleclick on the picture you want and then right click on big picture.  Click on "properties"  and copy the address.


----------



## JenSop

What about for Mac users?  I do not have a right and left side on my mouse.  I know how to copy the image.  I press "control" while clicking and get a menu that appears where I can select "copy image."  But when I go into the body of the reply, there is no paste option that I can use.  

Anyone know how to do this on a mac?  Thanks!


..........never mind - I figured it out!


----------



## Jennygt

I am going to try photobucket, but I have all my stuff in picasa so that would be better for me if I can. Here I go.
http://s334.photobucket.com/albums/m427/jennygtg/
small world 9.2007


----------



## Jennygt

Jennygt said:


> I am going to try photobucket, but I have all my stuff in picasa so that would be better for me if I can. Here I go.
> http://s334.photobucket.com/albums/m427/jennygtg/
> small world 9.2007



hmmm, not right I need to go back and read more, also I want to try Picasa


----------



## Minnie's Mate

I was able to post the photos I wanted.

Also, if you look at the second icon from the right just above the dialog box where you type your post, you will see an icon that looks like a mountain with a moon/sun above it.  If you click on that icon, it will open another dialog box that will allow you to paste your photo's address where it says "Please enter the URL of your image" and that will take care of the


----------



## Dan Murphy

I know nothing about a Mac.


And Jenny, you are linking to the page the image is on.  All you have to do in Photobucket is a single left mouse click on the bottom line of code under the small photo, all the necessary coding is copied by that one click.  Then come here and do a paste, like this.......


What a CUTE picture!!   (You might want to click on the edit above the photo and make smaller)


----------



## Jennygt

http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m427/jennygtg/P9220045.jpg

small world


----------



## Jennygt

small world


----------



## Jennygt

Dan, thanks so much for the advice! With help from dh I think that I get it, i just need to adjust size. I see a litle guy in your sig, how old?


----------



## Jennygt

trying a smallersize


----------



## Jennygt

trying again
Cali grille 9/2007


----------



## Jennygt

still big, I tried edit but it freezes my computer and kicks me off,Dan?


----------



## Jennygt

test


----------



## Jennygt

I seem to have gotten the right size on one but not the other, photobucket is very slow when I try to resize, is it me or them, also how can I do more than one photo?


----------



## Dan Murphy

I do not think you can do more than one at a time.  It only takes a few seconds when I resize a photo there.


----------



## momof1+1+2

Testing


----------



## dezimber




----------



## Red-Snapper




----------



## PrincessOliviasMom

testing photo size.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

PrincessOliviasMom said:


> testing photo size.



I think it is a wee bit small.


----------



## aspen37




----------



## aspen37

I went to photobucket and made it 319x239 but it is not making it smaller here in DIS. Help!!


----------



## aspen37

I think  Got it now. Sorry!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

aspen37 said:


> I went to photobucket and made it 319x239 but it is not making it smaller here in DIS. Help!!


When you resize on photobucket, you need to refresh the screen here to force the smaller size to become visible.


----------



## ExecChef




----------



## aspen37

Dan Murphy said:


> When you resize on photobucket, you need to refresh the screen here to force the smaller size to become visible.



 Thanks Dan! It looks like it is working.


----------



## SplashMtnCrew

Testing


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks good, Splash.


----------



## Shan-man

I am new to the Dis, and wanted to use a custom avatar, but the board keeps telling me that the remote picture (on photobucket) is too large... even though it is ony 85x85 pixels. I see that the custom avatars are supposed to be less than 100x100 and under 3.9k(!!!). How in the world do you get down to 3.9k!? Even dropping to 8-bit color Gif my tiny image is 46k. Is there something I'm missing? 

Thanks in advance, Shannon

{Never mind, found out that Photoshop was leaving my files fatter than they needed to be, resaving from another program stripped enough fat to post... if only I could do that with my waistline!}


----------



## amykay9377

Yay! I did it right.  

No to post my trip report....(It's 57 pages in Word! WithOUT photos...)


----------



## cheshireqt

Just trying it out


----------



## cheshireqt

Yikes that is HUGE.   Will try again.  Please have patience with me.


----------



## cheshireqt

Lets see if this is better?


----------



## lilallybean

Test 
http://images.photo.walgreens.com/232323232fp4324;>nu=3258>:77>874>WSNRCG=3233875858967nu0mrj


----------



## sherreis

testing.....


----------



## *Stacie*

Testing


----------



## darby888

Testing


----------



## darby888

test


----------



## Tootsietoo

Testing


----------



## ktmdooley

http://shutter04.pictures.aol.com/d...3/65/3XQJM3lwNS2fk+kHfT0WISzHySfnjJcM0300.jpg


----------



## ktmdooley

imghttp://shutter04.pictures.aol.com/data/pictures/21/004/77/DE/E3/65/3XQJM3lwNS2fk+kHfT0WISzHySfnjJcM0300.jpg/img


----------



## ktmdooley




----------



## bookwormde

test 1


----------



## noahdove

Thanks Dan!! I got most of them in


----------



## Courtish

For some reason photo bucket doesn't seem to like my pictures so I'm trying Picasa 

http://lh6.ggpht.com/cjeanharringto...R1YNa6E/s512/Hospital Christmas Party 002.JPG


----------



## Dan Murphy

Courtish said:


> For some reason photo bucket doesn't seem to like my pictures so I'm trying Picasa


With 11 posts now, you have just been able to actually post pictures (10 posts are needed).  Maybe give Photobucket another try.

And you need the img code for picture to display, rather than the url code, which does the link.   Check my post with the quote button in my post here.


----------



## Courtish

Photobucket won't let me upload photos. It says " failed" every time I try. I try with different pictures, and sizes, I restarted my computer... I guess I can get rid of my account and start a new one. It's so frustrating!


----------



## Courtish

Dan Murphy said:


> With 11 posts now, you have just been able to actually post pictures (10 posts are needed).  Maybe give Photobucket another try.
> 
> And you need the img code for picture to display, rather than the url code, which does the link.   Check my post with the quote button in my post here.




does this work?


----------



## Courtish

Testing


----------



## Courtish

awww finally... So for whatever reason Photobucket still doesn't work, but someone posted that with shutterfly you have to type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the front and back of the photo... and voila!


----------



## snowball

testing


----------



## wdwfan_1

Can I use Kodak Gallery to host photo's? I do not seem able to get the IMG link when I left click on a photo?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Kodak is another one that I do not think allows linking.  As said, photobucket is so seamless when it comes to using for board posting, maybe give it a look.   If you use any other site (as far as I know) you have to add the img code yourself.  Photobucket does it for you with the single left mouse click.


----------



## The Grumpus

Test


----------



## stitch63

testing


----------



## snowwhitemom

Testing


----------



## bsbrady




----------



## bsbrady




----------



## bluechic03




----------



## bluechic03




----------



## musicmom3

Testing


----------



## musicmom3

Trying again


----------



## musicmom3

Anybody know how I can get the picture to be bigger? I am using photobucket and it is set to the largest size (I think)--I megabyte file size. What am I doing wrong? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Set photobucket's upload option to 640 x 480.  Currently your size is smaller than the 'tiny' setting.  What size are they on your PC??

http://tutorials.photobucket.com/tutorial_158.html


----------



## musicmom3

Trying this again, Dan! Reset the setting, and if this works, I won't have to try to learn how to find out how big the pictures are. I am technically challenged, can you tell??!!


----------



## musicmom3

96 x 72 pixels is the size that photobucket says that picture is.


----------



## Dan Murphy

The only thing I can think of is that they are that size on your PC.  You can not auto upload that small.


----------



## musicmom3

I suspect this might have something to do with using a Kodak EasyShare camera...I am going to keep playing around. Thanks!


----------



## musicmom3

Testing yet again....


----------



## musicmom3

AARGH! This is so frustrating! It has to be the Easy Share technology!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Save the raw pictures to your PC and then upload from there.


----------



## musicmom3

Dan Murphy said:


> Save the raw pictures to your PC and then upload from there.



Trying trying trying....


----------



## musicmom3

Dan Murphy, you rock!


----------



## emmaleigh47

testing some of my own...


----------



## emmaleigh47

wow -- that picture is ginormous -- how does one make it smaller?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just use the edit function in photobucket, resize to what you like.  For post pictures, a 640 x 480 size seems to work best for most.  If you do resize, and then look back here, make sure to refresh your browser window to clear any cached image that might be in your PC's cached memory.


----------



## mickeymotto

[/IMG]


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just an FYI if using photobucket.  The img code is automatically copied when you single left mouse click on the code line in photobucket, so no need to neither use the _insert image_ icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nor add the img codes _



_as those will just add additional, unnecessary code as seen in above post.


----------



## islangrl

bad test


----------



## islangrl




----------



## NJFabFour




----------



## NJFabFour

Okay, I think I've got it, but a little too big!  I'll select a smaller size on the photobucket options.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## CarolinaChick

First ever attempt at posting picture.  Here goes...


----------



## DisneyCruisin

testing my signature


----------



## whogirl'smom

test


----------



## eeyore7360

Let's see if this works.


----------



## lulubelle

testing pix...


----------



## Katieinwonderland

Testing testing!!!


----------



## villagesbarbara

I have been trying to download a picture both in my signature and on a post.  I did download one to my signature a while ago and don't remember how I did it.  I must have used a shot from iPhoto that I took off my desktop because I have never had a PhotoBucket account.  

Can I drag a photo (JPEG) directly from my desktop to my signature or onto a post?

Thanks,
Barbara


----------



## marsa1969

testing


----------



## Dan Murphy

villagesbarbara said:


> I have been trying to download a picture both in my signature and on a post.  I did download one to my signature a while ago and don't remember how I did it.  I must have used a shot from iPhoto that I took off my desktop because I have never had a PhotoBucket account.
> 
> Can I drag a photo (JPEG) directly from my desktop to my signature or onto a post?
> 
> Thanks,
> Barbara


You would need to upload to a site like www.photobucket.com, and then link from there.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1977120

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=17030652&postcount=3


----------



## villagesbarbara

Dan Murphy said:


> You would need to upload to a site like www.photobucket.com, and then link from there.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1977120
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=17030652&postcount=3



Thanks for the help.

Barbara


----------



## donac




----------



## donac




----------



## donac




----------



## donac




----------



## donac

cropped version


----------



## donac

medium version


----------



## petalutha




----------



## eeyoresbestfriend




----------



## of the seas

.


----------



## mikki




----------



## VAisforDisneyLvrs




----------



## mikkiwikki




----------



## mom23boyz

testing


----------



## jeminni




----------



## jeminni

testing for size


----------



## Brad M

Test


----------



## Brad M

Test 2


----------



## Brad M

Brad M said:


> Test 2



Test 3


----------



## Brad M

petalutha said:


>



Very cute!


----------



## Brad M

Brad M said:


> Test 2





Brad M said:


> Test 3



Test 4


----------



## AKASnowWhite




----------



## AKASnowWhite

pic was HUGE


----------



## bobbiwoz

I want to thank you, especially Dan Murphy, I was able to post MY first pictures. In the past, I was relying on DH and neither one of us was very successful.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=29272390#post29272390
post 232


Bobbi


----------



## avviexxx

Just Checking


----------



## CinderelliT

How many posts do you have to get before you can post a picture?  I can copy my IMG from photobucket, but when I get to a new post, I cannot paste it.


----------



## Dan Murphy

10, as of the last set of their rules. 

Can you post a link here as to the picture you are trying to post?  Are you sure you have actually copied it?


----------



## CinderelliT

Just testing


----------



## Bugdozer

Help Please!

I am going crazy. I use to for years have no problem posting pictures her on the dis. Now when I try to post the com out like this:






What am I doing wrong. I have tried copying the link directly from photobucket. I have tried using the little add a picture box that looks like a mountain and i have tried to just use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags, Nothing is working. Crazy this is my son runs a vbulletin site and all pictures work fine there. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Bug

Figured out thanks to some helpful disers. test:


----------



## WOODY&BO-PEEP

not enough posts yet...oops


----------



## WOODY&BO-PEEP

Just a test


----------



## lilsydney




----------



## hurleythurston

Bugdozer said:


> Help Please!
> Bug
> 
> Figured out thanks to some helpful disers.



I did everything you did, as well. PLEASE let me in on the "secret." Here is my link
http://timandhurley.smugmug.com/gallery/1391323_yU84K#455379945_KXQso
THANK YOU, in advance

PS: another test just in case:





(image not showing up)


----------



## Dan Murphy

You are linking to an entire page of pictures, not just a single picture.


----------



## hurleythurston

Actually everyone, I finally got it. Smugmug has a place on their photo sharing website that gives you a "special" url.  Thanks everyone for trying. If anyone uses smugmug, I can help.


----------



## ShannonMB




----------



## ShannonMB




----------



## ShannonMB




----------



## ShannonMB




----------



## ShannonMB




----------



## ShannonMB

Okay, so now why am I stuck between a smallish pic and a ridiculously huge one?  I like the size of the dinosaur from TS.  How do I get that??


----------



## ShannonMB




----------



## Camster0307

Oh lord - for the life of me, I CANNOT figure out how to get this custom avatar to work. And I apologize for always running over here for help!

This is the image I want as my new avatar; I resized it on photobucket to the "tiny" preset size(not sure if I was supposed to):

http://s232.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/Camster0307/DisneyJune08/th_DSC02792-1.jpg

Here is the image as it was originally downloaded to photobucket:

http://s232.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/Camster0307/DisneyJune08/th_DSC02792.jpg

Can someone please help me -- again?


----------



## Camster0307

Bump.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Dan Murphy

I am out of town now, and do not have access to my Photoshop.  When I return, if it is still needing to be sized, I will do then.  Besides the dimensions, less than 100 X 100, (you are fine there), it also has to be under 4K (extremely small).  Not sure why they allow such HUGE signatures, and such small avatars.


----------



## Camster0307

Dan Murphy said:


> I am out of town now, and do not have access to my Photoshop.  When I return, if it is still needing to be sized, I will do then.  Besides the dimensions, less than 100 X 100, (you are fine there), it also has to be under 4K (extremely small).  Not sure why they allow such HUGE signatures, and such small avatars.



Thanks Dan - I believe you were also the kind DISer who helped me the last time. Since I spent a frustrating hour yesterday trying to do this to no avail, I will patiently wait for your help when you return.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tabatha

[


----------



## Dan Murphy

Camster0307 said:


> Thanks Dan - I believe you were also the kind DISer who helped me the last time. Since I spent a frustrating hour yesterday trying to do this to no avail, I will patiently wait for your help when you return.
> 
> Thanks again!


This should work now.









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v244/dmurphydis/DIS%20clips/cec89519.jpg




.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Tabatha said:


> [


Looks like you are linking to a page rather than a photo.  Also, you have an extra *http://* in that link.

Suggestion, try using www.photobucket.com to host a picture you want to link to here, works VERY well and easy too.


----------



## Camster0307

Dan Murphy said:


> This should work now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v244/dmurphydis/DIS clips/cec89519.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks for resizing for me Dan. I'm still not getting it to work though. I've copied code but on what line should I paste it? I'm assuming the first line in the "use custom avatar" section? It's not working there or the second line, for that matter.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Save it to your PC, then when doing the avatar, browse to the file on your PC and upload.


----------



## Camster0307

Dan Murphy said:


> Save it to your PC, then when doing the avatar, browse to the file on your PC and upload.



Oh good grief! Now why didn't I think of that! 

As you can see,  I got it! 

THANK YOU DAN!


----------



## staceylynnga




----------



## hmillerbarilla

I feel like everytime I post a pic, it is way too huge.  I'll try again.





[/IMG]


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Still huge.  I think I'm doomed to have huge pictures on the DIS for life!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Use the 'Edit' function on Photobucket to resize pictures.  Best size for the boards and people's monitors seems to be 640 X 480.   Give it a try, let's see how you do.  Also, you do not have to use the img function here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since when you copy the img code line in Photobucket, it already adds the image tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you.  If you use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here, you get an extra set, as you can see in your picture above.


----------



## hmillerbarilla




----------



## hmillerbarilla

I'm an expert now!  Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

And nice pictures too.


----------



## momsoftwins

test
http://s229.photobucket.com/albu


----------



## momsoftwins

ok can someone help me...what am i doing wrong


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks like you are linking to a whole page.  If you have photos uploaded there, copy the code line with the img in it and paste here.


----------



## pednurse

Testing here to see if I really understand how to post a picture.  Here goes!


----------



## pednurse

Well, that didn't work! lol  Any ideas??  Using picasa.


----------



## Dan Murphy

See my reply just above, same problem, page linked, not the picture.

Let's see if I can get the picture here............






You need to right mouse click on the image itself, click properties, highlight and copy the url address, then come here and paste using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon.  

OR, you can use Photobucket and it works a WHOLE lot simpler.


----------



## pednurse

Trying again.


----------



## pednurse

Yea!  It worked!  Thanks, Dan!  I'll think about the Photobucket thing....will have to look into it.  I'm totally new to the world of digital photography. (Picasa had been picked because it's linked to my blog automatically.)


----------



## stanmills34

test


----------



## nm0859

How to you get the photo under your username


----------



## Dan Murphy

In your User CP, check the *Edit Avatar* section.


----------



## gwmom

test


----------



## tpettie

http://photoshare.shaw.ca/messages/viewimage/2471226411-1236348254-18947/gallery/12578879/page/1/15

Hope this works....

Nope.  How do you get the picture in the post not the link to the photo


----------



## tpettie

Can't work out what the IMG code is??


----------



## tpettie

yeah!!  did it now to make it smaller?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Were you able to do it, tpettie?


----------



## tpettie

I did work out posting pics if I use the photobucket.  

Wish I could work it out with my shaw share but not yet.  I might just switch to the bucket one more space and if your computer crashes then you don't lose all your lifes photo did that one before thank God for the internet two years of baby phones gone when the external hard drive crashed.   

Thanks so much for checking on me you are the photo got go king thnaks again


----------



## bidnow5

let me give it a try


----------



## livinlife25

cancelling my post


----------



## DisneyFanatic

I just opened a photobucket account and I added some photos to my signature.  Now I'm trying adding a picutre to a post....


----------



## dawz1026

does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## momom

this is my first try







I think it might have worked!


----------



## Dan Murphy

dawz1026 said:


> does anyone know how to do this?


I do not think you can link from Kodak.  Maybe give www.photobucket.com a look, works really well on bulletin boards like this.


----------



## firefly87

test


----------



## firefly87

trying to post pic from photobucket......thought I was following instructions correctly, pic not showing,just link.


----------



## firefly87

Yay, it worked!


----------



## Sandy321

can someone tell me why when I use photobucket my pictures post so tiny?

I am not tech savvy, so all I do is click on the img code - copy then add it to the post!  Now dont get me wrong 90% of the time the tiny pic is great - but when I want someone to see details, I'd like it bigger - I even went in photobucket and edited to 200% no change!

example:











the first one is 0695-1 because I edited to 200%

I even note all those that posted to this thread have huge pictures!  why am I "special"?


----------



## DisneyMommyto2

Apparently you must have 10 posts to post pictures?


----------



## DisneyMommyto2

.


----------



## DisneyMommyto2

Ok...trying to post again


----------



## guynwdm

trying it out

http://www.me.com/gallery/#100011/IMG_0013


----------



## guynwdm

guynwdm said:


> trying it out
> 
> http://www.me.com/gallery/#100011/IMG_0013



Well I can get a link up but not the pic itself.  I am wondering if this does not work with a .mac account.  Or if this is just the standard quirk of working in a mac world.

Help anyone??


----------



## Dan Murphy

Sandy321 said:


> can someone tell me why when I use photobucket my pictures post so tiny?
> 
> I am not tech savvy, so all I do is click on the img code - copy then add it to the post!  Now dont get me wrong 90% of the time the tiny pic is great - but when I want someone to see details, I'd like it bigger - I even went in photobucket and edited to 200% no change!
> 
> example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first one is 0695-1 because I edited to 200%
> 
> I even note all those that posted to this thread have huge pictures!  why am I "special"?


Is there an option on Photobucket to make it larger?   If so, are you saving it.  


guynwdm said:


> trying it out
> 
> http://www.me.com/gallery/#100011/IMG_0013





guynwdm said:


> Well I can get a link up but not the pic itself.  I am wondering if this does not work with a .mac account.  Or if this is just the standard quirk of working in a mac world.
> 
> Help anyone??


Looks like you are linking to the page, not a photo.  Also, that site might not allow direct linking.  Maybe give www.photobucket.com a try.


----------



## Mlissa88

test


----------



## AbsyBabsy

Got it thanks!


----------



## ktfindora

test:


----------



## Mouseskis

Testing


----------



## Mouseskis

Trying again - hopefully smaller this time....


----------



## Mouseskis

Trying medium


----------



## Bearnut2

Trying...
no luck


----------



## nickmom

Testing...using shutterfly and adding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the end. Still don't know what i'm doing wrong


----------



## Dan Murphy

Do you have a link to the file url address you are trying to use?


----------



## Bearnut2

Just an update: I DID finally get it to work by opening a Photobucket account. I tried to use my flikr account but couldn't get it to work. I guess photobucket is the only way?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Bearnut2 said:


> Just an update: I DID finally get it to work by opening a Photobucket account. I tried to use my flikr account but couldn't get it to work. I guess photobucket is the only way?


I sure find it to work very well. And welcome to the DIS, Bearnut.


----------



## challer




----------



## challer

Can this be done with kodakgallery.com? I tried it and I can see the photos, but others can't. Maybe I'm not doing this right...

Here's another test:






I can see this clearly. Can you?


----------



## guynwdm

here's my try


----------



## Dan Murphy

challer said:


> Can this be done with kodakgallery.com? I tried it and I can see the photos, but others can't. Maybe I'm not doing this right...
> 
> Here's another test:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see this clearly. Can you?


YOu can see it because you went to the site and the image file is now in your cache on your PC.  Kodak does not allow linking as far as I have ever seen (or have not seen).  Maybe try www.photobucket.com, it is by far the easiest and always works.


----------



## challer




----------



## thisismyhappyplace

just a practice one...


----------



## souda

Testing


----------



## souda

Testing again


----------



## souda

Better, it's easy to post pics


----------



## nicwoodard




----------



## nicwoodard




----------



## mherzlovesdisney

thank you this was a great help!!


----------



## lovedonaldduck




----------



## KristiP

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## tlenzendorf

<object name="Slideshow" id="Slideshow" width="425" height="425" align="middle" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab" classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000"><param name="movie" value="http://www.shutterfly.com/flashapps/flashslideshow/Slideshow.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="configurl=http%3A%2F%2Fws.shutterfly.com%2Fshare%2Fexternal_slideshow_config%3Fsid%3D0AaOG7Vk5at2Tlo" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><embed id="Slideshow"  width="425" height="425" name="Slideshow" align="middle"  quality="high"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash"  flashvars="configurl=http%3A%2F%2Fws.shutterfly.com%2Fshare%2Fexternal_slideshow_config%3Fsid%3D0AaOG7Vk5at2Tlo"  pluginspage="http://www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer"  allowscriptaccess="always"  allowfullscreen="true"  bgcolor="#869ca7"  src="http://www.shutterfly.com/flashapps/flashslideshow/Slideshow.swf" /></object><p style="width:425px;margin-top:0;text-align:center;"><a href="http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AaOG7Vk5at2Tlo&eid=118">Click here to view these pictures larger</a></p>


----------



## scootch

do i have to use photobucket or can I just add an attachment like apic from my picture file?  a jpeg file???? still confused.


----------



## kittybubbles




----------



## kittybubbles




----------



## Dan Murphy

scootch said:


> do i have to use photobucket or can I just add an attachment like apic from my picture file?  a jpeg file???? still confused.


You need to use a site, such as Photobucket, or similar.  Check the 3rd post on this thread.


----------



## eeyoreforever

trying to edit size of pic


----------



## Lizboo




----------



## lotzasunshine




----------



## lotzasunshine




----------



## lotzasunshine




----------



## lotzasunshine




----------



## disnutz

checking


----------



## lisa-upnorth




----------



## lisa-upnorth




----------



## lisa-upnorth

why are my pics huge?????????I did resize to 640X480???


----------



## lisa-upnorth




----------



## Dan Murphy

lisa-upnorth said:


>





lisa-upnorth said:


>





lisa-upnorth said:


> why are my pics huge?????????I did resize to 640X480???





lisa-upnorth said:


>


The first two ARE 640 X 480, the third one id 320 X 240.  If you post a picture, and then resize after posting, you need to refresh the thread for the new size to show, since the original size posted is in your PC's cache and it needs to be flushed.


----------



## PirateMom

Testing...


----------



## PirateMom

Trying again...


----------



## lauris87




----------



## lauris87




----------



## MiJo




----------



## kileybeth

Does anyone here know if I can/how I can use my pictures in my picaso site to post over on the Disboards?  I've tried a few times and I just keep getting that red x box.  Not sure what I am doing wrong?  

It just took my DH 2 hours to load them all onto that Picaso site  off of my phone camera and digital camera.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Not sure if Picasa allows linking.  I just downloaded and installed to see if it does.  I uploaded some pictures.  I have no idea how I would go about linking them to here though.  I use www.photobucket.com, as do many other folks here and elsewhere.  It really is set up for linking to websites, in many different ways.  So, not sure about Picasa, I can't figure it out.


----------



## paulh

http://s595.photobucket.com/albums/.../albums/tt31/paulhackett_2009/th_P1010187.jpg


----------



## paulh




----------



## WDWisOurHappyPlace

test


----------



## The Mad Hatter73

Why does it say I can't post attatchments?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Attachments are pulled right off your PC.  You need to upload to a website and link from there.  If thinking pictures, most people here use www.photobucket.com and are very pleased with it.


----------



## kileybeth

Dan Murphy said:


> Not sure if Picasa allows linking.  I just downloaded and installed to see if it does.  I uploaded some pictures.  I have no idea how I would go about linking them to here though.  I use www.photobucket.com, as do many other folks here and elsewhere.  It really is set up for linking to websites, in many different ways.  So, not sure about Picasa, I can't figure it out.



I got picasa to work for me.  A bit convuluted but it works!  

Since my Dh just downloaded 2000 pics to picasa I doubt he would look to kindly upon me if I asked him to download to photobucket! 






well looky there! It works!


----------



## chris&adrimom

just trying to post my very first pic TEST PIC


----------



## twinmom

Test


----------



## muppetmom

attempting to add a picture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let see what happens.

Can I edit?

Yes, I can!  Yeah for me!  Who said you can't teach an old Mom new things!


----------



## Faline




----------



## Mayhem1976




----------



## debbiedana




----------



## RSHEALAND

0


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

Testing to see if I got this whole picture upload thing to work!


----------



## Scott MC

Test...


----------



## jessrose18

I know how to upload to photobucket and have posted pics here but heres my question:  I want to write a trip report do I have to upgrade to pro in order to get that many photos on there and have ppl see them?  I don't really want to pay for pro, just wondering how people do this...thanks


----------



## cnktruitt

testing


----------



## JJ&JHsmom




----------



## FJJM0621

test


----------



## FJJM0621

2nd test
 - size






[/IMG]


----------



## FJJM0621

I guess I just can't figure out how to change the size!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FJJM0621




----------



## zumbergc

version 1


----------



## Ed J




----------



## Ed J

[/IMG]


----------



## southern_belle21

Test run


----------



## Ms. Shuttergirl

test


----------



## MN Disneyfan

Just testing


----------



## CrabbyPatty

Testing, testing ..... is this thing on?


----------



## MN Disneyfan

retesting...hopefully smaller


----------



## dakuhn

The webkinz had a run in with the campfire....


----------



## amzking




----------



## amzking

http://s991.photobucket.com/albums/af39/amzking/?action=view&current=Image218.jpg


----------



## amzking




----------



## amzking




----------



## Dan Murphy

Click on the IMG code line there in Photobucket.  It should pop up a little 'copied' indicator in yellow.  If the pop up does not show, then right click and copy.  Come back here and paste.  All the necessary code is copied, nothing else to do but paste.  Nice family picture.


----------



## amzking




----------



## amzking

I did it!  Thank you for your help!  Now I can start posting my PTR!


----------



## Ghostman




----------



## goodstarr




----------



## liv luvs disney




----------



## liv luvs disney




----------



## Pip-a-dee-doo-dah

testing


----------



## Disneywed

do I need to have a minimum number of posts to be able to post photos?  I can't seem to get it done, yet I am on enother board with the same format and do it all the time...?

Thanks!


----------



## cdhale




----------



## cdhale




----------



## cheshirefan

hope this works:


----------



## cheshirefan

trying a smaller size:


----------



## cheshirefan

again:


----------



## DisneyFamily123

photo test
http://disneyfamily123.shutterfly.com/34[/IMG


----------



## goodstarr




----------



## It'sASmallWorld




----------



## It'sASmallWorld

why isn't this working?!


----------



## Laygoon

testing


----------



## Laygoon

Hi!  I'm trying to post pics from my Walmart Digital Photo account.  What is the trick?  I've searched this thread for "Walmart", but it doesn't give me any matches.  I'm assuming no one is using Walmart's online service.  I hate the thought of having to open a new account somewhere else and then uploading to both sites.  I'd really like to stick with Walmart.


----------



## MHTeacher

So quick question....  Why sometimes days, or weeks even, after I've posted with pics, I'll return to that post, and the pic will be gone, with that little box that says, "This photobucket image has been moved or deleted"..??  

I go to my PB account, and the photo is still there.  It lets me repost it to where it was originally?   So what's going on?


----------



## MHTeacher

Bump.....Does anyone have an answer to my question?


----------



## Serene1

test


----------



## jacksmom

Does anyone know how to post pics from snapfish?? Sorry, but I really am going crazy and could use help!


----------



## blessedby3

http://s706.photobucket.com/albums/ww66/mickeyandme/?action=view&current=DSC00287.jpg


----------



## blessedby3

I am trying to post a picture--UUUGGGHHHH!!!  I go to photobucket and left click the IMG link and then right clicked once in the posting box.  Why is the picture not coming up, just the link- as in my previous post????????


----------



## blessedby3

Help please.......


----------



## willowsnn3

Trying to post picture.  Gone to photobucket, clicked on img, went to post, right clicked & my email addy showed up??????


----------



## Luv2trav




----------



## egritz




----------



## js

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me. I must go to bed. I have work in the morning and can't for the life of me figure out how to make the picture of Vero smaller. My dd did the other images for me a while ago but trying to do Vero on my own, small like the cruise tags. PLEASE help. I have to be at work in 9 hours!!! Thanks.


----------



## Big Kid




----------



## onescgirl




----------



## V a n e s s a

I understand that most use photobucket.com to post photos: I would like to know whether it is also possible to use Picasa instead, as I already have a Picasa account, with most photos uploaded there?

Thanks,


----------



## V a n e s s a




----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

ok lets see if this works


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

too big! 

how about..


----------



## smesmer




----------



## smesmer




----------



## smesmer




----------



## smesmer




----------



## MinnieDiva

sigh. will try again later


----------



## merrymouse1




----------



## merrymouse1

way too big let me try again


----------



## merrymouse1

still huge, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## glassslipper2004

My mistake - sorry


----------



## PapaMouse_

Dan Murphy said:


> With 11 posts now, you have just been able to actually post pictures (10 posts are needed).  Maybe give Photobucket another try.



The points earned equaling number of posts - with the magic number of 10 before you can post with pictures is a critical element that I missed.  Maybe - it is documented - but should make this point clearer to Newbies.  Thanks


----------



## pixey-d

test from mobile phone


----------



## Dramamama

test


----------



## srferson

Too big. Need to try again.


----------



## Skywalker

just following along and posting my own test!


----------



## All American

hmmm... didn't work.  I'll try again.


----------



## All American




----------



## All American

Yay!!!  I uploaded from facebook.  Here's one more just to see if I have it figured out....


----------



## All American

Okay, just one more...


----------



## disneyxo

testing


----------



## WonderlandGal

testing


----------



## WonderlandGal

alrighty. so that was all together waay to big...lets try this again.


----------



## WonderlandGal

ok..still testing...last one..i promise.


----------



## gfmagic

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2155881&id=1161285928
Still trying to figure out how to post the actual file.
Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## sheila <3 WDW

I don't use photobucket, I use Wal Mart for my pictures. I have some on shutterfly, too, but I can't access that at work. On Wal Mart I only see an HTML option. Anyone know if Wal Mart has an IMG option?


----------



## Steph178




----------



## Stitch N' Thyme

Our first picture in a DISboards post is the Disney Wonder leaving San Francisco on April 30, 2011.





That worked!  We'll put that and others at Cheer the Wonder Bon Voyage from San Franciso (sic)


----------



## Mickeyflower




----------



## mash

Can you post photos from facebook and if so, how?  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

mash said:


> Can you post photos from facebook and if so, how?  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks!


 ETA:  Yes you can!  See MaryJo's post below.


----------



## pamkass




----------



## zoarswimmer




----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

mash said:


> Can you post photos from facebook and if so, how? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


 


lovetoscrap said:


> No. You have to have them in a photo hosting site like photobucket.


  I've posted photos from Facebook before. Unless something has changed you should be able to.  The bottom picture is from my Facebook account (but much smaller there).  Right-click on the picture, go to properties, and then get the url address.  It will start with "http" and end with ".jpg."  If it ends in "html" then you have the wrong address.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Mary Jo said:


> I've posted photos from Facebook before. Unless something has changed you should be able to.  The bottom picture is from my Facebook account (but much smaller there).  Right-click on the picture, go to properties, and then get the url address.  It will start with "http" and end with ".jpg."  If it ends in "html" then you have the wrong address.




Learn something every day!  I didn't know you could do that.  I will edit my answer.


----------



## tpettie

Thanks worked out getting photo off my facebook page onto here


----------



## THERESA522

test

http://images2b.photos.walmart.com/232323232fp53263>vq=3253>4<2>2:6>WSNRCG=335:<39299327vq0mrj


----------



## djkjge

Need some help please...  I cannot post pictures.  It seems that the posting rules on the bottom left of the pages states that I cannot post attachments.  Is there something I am doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## jham

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...219181483222_1358204288_2582811_5858980_n.jpg

Trying to post from Facebook. The link works, but how can I get it to post the photo instead of the link?


----------



## baseballmickey

picture test


----------



## baseballmickey

djkjge said:


> Need some help please...  I cannot post pictures.  It seems that the posting rules on the bottom left of the pages states that I cannot post attachments.  Is there something I am doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks



Mine says the same, but i was able to post my picture.  That's not the problem.  i thought my problem was that i was under 10 posts. even after i passed that many posts, it still wasn't working.  turns out that I was using the wrong link information.


----------



## Mickeybell

Testing picture


----------



## jayyyloooo

Can anyone help me? My pictures are always huge when I try to post them??


----------



## KCMiller

test


----------



## debrapagliasotti




----------



## Kimann

test


----------



## ColtGurl

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

testing


----------



## ColtGurl

one more try


----------



## Brendonsmom

Thanks for the help.  Posted a pic of my DIS flag on another thread.  Didn't think I would be able to do the pic, but I'm proud to say I did it!


----------



## NormaG

I'm so frustrated!!  I keep trying to post pictures and it won't let me!  I see people say you have to have at least 10 posts before you can post a photo, I have 16 and still can't put any of my pictures up.  I don't know what's wrong.


----------



## baileysgm

File too large


----------



## PixieintheCity

testing






[/IMG]


----------



## minniebeth




----------



## anierodzik




----------



## jlcw14




----------



## thunderbird1

Test:


----------



## NormaG




----------



## NormaG

YAY!  I got my pic to post!  Can't wait...15 more days and I'll have more WDW photos!


----------



## georgiasmom

tying to post from flickr but not working .... suggestions?


----------



## KagMama




----------



## KagMama




----------



## HPotter




----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

georgiasmom said:


> tying to post from flickr but not working .... suggestions?


 

You have to link to the picture, and the url should end in something line .jpg or .gif   The link doesn't have that, so I think you didn't get the full address for the picture.


----------



## Funfire240




----------



## ParkHoppers

Thanks for the tips


----------



## mermaidblue!

test
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthole/8403606190/" title="card&twist by elaine'spics, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8336/8403606190_b234e3cacc_n.jpg" width="320" height="240" alt="card&twist"></a>


----------



## mermaidblue!

test

<a href="http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/mermaidblue1/media/cardamptwist_zps479207f5.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q690/mermaidblue1/cardamptwist_zps479207f5.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo cardamptwist_zps479207f5.jpg"/></a>


----------



## mermaidblue!

test


----------



## blakrose9999

test


----------



## auntfrannie

test




Flying Fish Flounder by webster63, on Flickr


----------



## MyMinnieMice

[/IMG]


----------



## magicalmoments4

http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b492/tracy_moore2/IMG_1679_zpsb2d1129a.jpg


----------



## magicalmoments4




----------



## Brendonsmom

Test and am very frustrated.  I did this once before and cannot remember how I got it to work.  Now every time I follow the instructions for Photobucket all I get is the link which then allows who ever clicks on it to see all of my albums.  Privacy settings are all locked, but this just isn't working for me.  Very frustrating....


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Dan Murphy said:


> Easiest is to set up an online hosting account, like www.photobucket.com.  It's free, works very well here with the boards, many use it.
> 
> Once set up, just follow the steps on that site to upload a picture, or pictures.  Once uploaded, just go back to where you can see your pictures in your photobucket album and do a single left mouse click on the line of code that has IMG Code words before it (just click on the code itself, once). **  That will copy all that is needed to make the picture show up here, including any necessary code tags (do not add anything).  Come back here, go to a post, single right mouse click and select paste.  That's it!!    Do a preview, see how it looks.  If good, then post.
> 
> If you are using a picture in a signature, make sure you read their current rules in the 'sticky' that Bill has at the top of this board.  If you do not have any photo edit software to resize a photo before uploading, for a signature, I would  suggest maybe selecting the 'thumbnail size (160 X 120) in the 'Uploading Options' link that is right below the Upload Images & Videos box there in Photobucket, that should keep a picture within their current signature rules here.  For placing in a post itself, not a signature, 640 X 480 seems to work best.
> 
> Any problems or questions, just ask.
> 
> ** *The Photobucket one-click copy functionality is not currently available from computers and browsers that are using Adobe Flash Version 10. When you click on a code, the code will be selected and high-lighted. You must use your computer's copy functionality to place the code into your clipboard.*
> 
> 
> Updating 2/1/2009......the above one-click function seems to be working again.
> 
> Updating 3/4/2009....the one-click seems to be not working again.
> 
> 
> ETA....Welcome to both of you to the DIS.



Testing:


----------



## Disneyfam4life

Gonna give this a try!


----------



## stevescherer

Anybody know how to post photos from an iPad? I've looked at the Photobucket and Flickr apps but they don't give a web address. I am using my iPad more and more now and rarely us my iMac.


----------



## choppee




----------



## choppee




----------



## stevescherer

This is a test. https://www.icloud.com/journal/#3;C...NVq32wnA;3E63EB14-47F5-42EA-8DBA-BA8E92D869EC


----------



## stevescherer

Test again.


----------



## Pooh93




----------



## Princess Katherine




----------



## MataHari22

Hmm. Still cannot figure out why my photo is not displaying.


----------



## tzvdmd

******************


----------



## leannaparsons

.


----------



## leannaparsons

.


----------



## bellrae

[/IMG]


Test


----------



## mrsw94

testing


----------



## SpaceEngTM




----------



## MichiganMinnieMouse

This thread was amazingly helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Crystal824

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c272/Crystal_Thornton-Illar/20_zpsf630a63c.jpg


----------



## Crystal824

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c272/Crystal_Thornton-Illar/8_zps0de8a620.jpg


----------



## carejo5




----------



## Brendonsmom

Test.  Not working so far....have tried many times with no luck.

http://s1260.photobucket.com/user/annehagler/media/Dream2_zpsf50726e6.jpg.html


----------



## Brendonsmom

Test


----------



## Brendonsmom

http://s1260.photobucket.com/user/annehagler/media/Dream2_zpsf50726e6.jpg.html


----------



## dawne98




----------



## KovuLover

Thank you for the help! 

KovuLover


----------



## oceanmarina

Testing


----------



## oceanmarina




----------



## MagicNight

Testing photo


----------

